# MSI GE72VR Apache Pro (GTX 1060)



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2016)

MSI looks to dominate the notebook market with the GE72VR Apache Pro. Offering an Intel i7 6700HQ and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060, it offers some serious gaming performance for the price. Oh, and it includes an SSD and IPS screen, which are certainly appealing.

*Show full review*


----------



## qubit (Aug 22, 2016)

How do they manage to make an IPS screen only 6-bit?!


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2016)

How many warranty void stickers has MSI put on that thing? I think one of these days will put that sticker just to stop users from opening the laptop to use it.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Let's face it, a 17" Laptop is never going to venture far from a desk, so battery life isn't an issue.
If I managed to pony up the roughly $3,500 (AU) wanted for this, I'd remove the 1TB drive and just increase the Boot drive's capacity, as well as remove the battery, if it allowed it to still run without it.


----------



## hojnikb (Aug 23, 2016)

qubit said:


> How do they manage to make an IPS screen only 6-bit?!


Pretty much all budget IPS displays out there are 6bit + afrc


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 23, 2016)

Is the GPU removable ?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 23, 2016)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Is the GPU removable ?


Does it look like it in the pictures in the review?


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 23, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Does it look like it in the pictures in the review?



Well yeah had to look all the pics, but it seems to be soldered on mobo(vrams if they are vrams are in the mobo). 

But what no g-sync?! Would be interesting to see some 14" reviewed instead, that is the size of notebook which you even can call laptop.

@crazyeyesreaper, If I may suggest, please do some display tests in the future reviews. At least some viewing angle tests with camera and maybe some reflections test against sunlight.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 23, 2016)

jabbadap said:


> Well yeah had to look all the pics, but it seems to be soldered on mobo(vrams if they are vrams are in the mobo).
> 
> But what no g-sync?! Would be interesting to see some 14" reviewed instead, that is the size of notebook which you even can call laptop.
> 
> @crazyeyesreaper, If I may suggest, please do some display tests in the future reviews. At least some viewing angle tests with camera and maybe some reflections test against sunlight.


It is IPS viewing angles are great, thing is 99% of users with a laptop wont be starting at the screen from absurd angles. On top of that I get limited time to review each units. I focus more on usability not esoteric stuff like viewing angles. Other sites cover that far better than I can. I cover what typical user should know and what is most pressing:  performance / quality / battery life / and what it offers for the price. As for 14 inch i did review one just last month from Eurocom. 



Chaitanya said:


> How many warranty void stickers has MSI put on that thing? I think one of these days will put that sticker just to stop users from opening the laptop to use it.


one Warranty is void sticker. Heres the thing in the United States those stickers are technically against the law. MSI cannot legally deny warranty if those stickers are void. Thing is however no one has attempted to take anyone to court over it to establish a ruling. Granted yeah breaking it open and screwing things up = warranty voided. However if carefully taken apart with no signs of damage doing so the stickers = worthless and against the law.



qubit said:


> How do they manage to make an IPS screen only 6-bit?!


As @hojnikb pointed out its a 6 bit panel with FRC. Its actually quite common. Example: Dell U2412M monitor = 6 bit +FRC to simulate an 8 bit panel.



Caring1 said:


> Let's face it, a 17" Laptop is never going to venture far from a desk, so battery life isn't an issue.
> If I managed to pony up the roughly $3,500 (AU) wanted for this, I'd remove the 1TB drive and just increase the Boot drive's capacity, as well as remove the battery, if it allowed it to still run without it.



Considering the MSI is rather lightweight with more comfortable keyboard. I would rather take it with me than say a 14 inch unit thats cramped Then again thats down to user experience and depends entirely on the person. I have larger hands so tiny laptops = extremely uncomfortable use. Then again battery life here is sub par due to the fact MSI is keeping costs down using a smaller battery.


----------



## Paczki (Aug 24, 2016)

just bought one.  super excited.  only when you type the Z and Y keys are backwards. the keyboard is right - just shows opposite on the screen.  kinda disappointing.  $1600 is a little steep for this error.


----------



## medi01 (Aug 24, 2016)

1600$ laptop with 6 bit screen and pathetic battery life, wooo hooo... doh...


----------



## qubit (Aug 25, 2016)

hojnikb said:


> Pretty much all budget IPS displays out there are 6bit + afrc





crazyeyesreaper said:


> As @hojnikb pointed out its a 6 bit panel with FRC. Its actually quite common. Example: Dell U2412M monitor = 6 bit +FRC to simulate an 8 bit panel.



Well, I've learned something new today.  I thought that one of the defining characteristics of an IPS display was 8-bit colour, since rich colours and wide viewing angles are what they are all about and why they cost more than TN displays. I'd feel like I was sold short if I had bought this laptop.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 25, 2016)

Dont get me wrong 6 bit + FRC still looks better than TN based panels and tech. And in some cases for IPS the 6 bit panels can be a tiny bit faster aka less ghosting but alot of them just comes down to quality of the vendor.


----------



## knight hwk (Sep 2, 2016)

For the battery test, specifically the vlc loop, was the brightness all the way up or down?


----------



## xorbe (Sep 2, 2016)

17" gaming laptop, nobody cares about battery life.  It's an entry luggable basically.


----------



## KillerDogs (Oct 21, 2016)

Guys, go to linus tech tips on youtube, he reviews a msi laptop with the same specs, says that the hardware is made to be pushed to full all the time to stop windows throtling or something, it can be switched off in the msi control center, this could be the case on this laptop thus improving battery life.


----------



## Udonge (Feb 8, 2017)

Can I get the setting for dota2? I tried to reinstall nvdia driver, turn off vsync, set max fps limit to 120 but I can't get 120 fps in ultra setting. I'm just bought this laptop 2 days ago though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 8, 2017)

Whats the system specs as the MSI Apache comes with both 3GB and 6GB 1060 GPUs,

That said Dota 2 was run at maximum possible settings at 1080p.

However the review was also 6 months ago so considering Dota 2 patches and different drivers performance will not likely remain the same.

If you are running off the battery then you will need to enter the Geforce Experience app and disable its frame limiter know as battery boost. It will limit FPS in order to conserve battery life.


----------



## Udonge (Feb 8, 2017)

Ah mine is 6Gb and it connected to the charger.  Can you give me the setting?  Would like to try it though since no matter which setting mine is only 40-70fps... Although I can run league of legend at 120fps max setting


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 8, 2017)

In game set resolution to 1080p move the slider all the way to best looking then go to advanced make sure Vsync is off and run it.


----------



## Udonge (Feb 8, 2017)

I see I also set it like that, even turn off Vsync from nvdia...try all the methods I could find on Google like remove xbox app, config nvdia control panel and set launch option and it stuck at 50-60 fps or 30-50.  Don't know why, 
Also I noticed something,  at Tuesday my dota2's fps is pretty low, then I tried to installed and play league of legend and get to 120 fps. After that I reopen dota2 and my fps suddenly got better at stable 50-60 fps. When I set it to low setting it able to get to 100fps+. But yesterday, it still at 50-70fps in low setting, can't get to 100+ like Tuesday.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 9, 2017)

Definitely weird. Hard to say whats causing it if i still had the laptop for testing I would rebench it to try and troubleshoot however. They have to be returned and as such I can't retest or rebench. That said definitely sounds like a driver issue.

Make sure drivers are up to date. If they are and problem persists try using an older driver that still supports the GTX 1060.  I know a couple of Nvidia drivers have caused low FPS in Dota 2 before.


----------



## Udonge (Feb 9, 2017)

Ah I just did an bios upgrade today and it run fine now  Thanks you


----------



## supremegeek (Sep 6, 2017)

Other MSI Laptops I have had have had extra SSD spots in them. I didn't notice any on this board. Can you not add more drives to this MB?


----------

